
Preschool can provide a boost, but the gains can fade surprisingly fast - otoburb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/02/17/preschool-can-provide-a-boost-but-the-gains-can-fade-surprisingly-fast/
======
dwills
Grade level schools, adopted in the USA in the middle of the 19th century,
essentially dumb down those who are a bit more advanced at an early age. It
takes a few grades to destroy the good work of parents preparing their
preschoolers, but the playing field has pretty much been leveled by 3rd grade.
:(

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prussian_education_system#USA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prussian_education_system#USA)

------
Animats
That's known to be true of Head Start.[1]

[1]
[http://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2010/01/20/18report-b1.h29...](http://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2010/01/20/18report-b1.h29.html)

~~~
contravariant
They mention this in the article.

------
smdz
I would also question if _most_ of the primary education is useful. Some of it
is useful, but not much of it for the number of years put into it.

Plus students who are good at an early age are dumbed down by this kind of
education system.

Personally, only secondary education made any significant impact on my career.

~~~
jstandard
I've seen this claim a lot, that smart students are 'dumbed down'. Is there
any non-anecdotal evidence of this? How are you measuring intelligence and
what is the reference point?

------
danieltillett
Just another example of the iron law of g immutability.

